# WOC: Give Me Liberty of London



## berryjuicy (Mar 8, 2010)

What, if anything, are you ladies picking up from this collection?  

So far I'm thinking I want the Blooming lippie.  

I have put myself on an eyeshadow no-buy for now.  I've got way too many eyeshadows sitting around!

Your thoughts?


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 8, 2010)

Ever Hip!  I'm not too crazy about any of the l/s shades, but I want one for the packaging, I admit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wouldn't get an e/s because I depot them anyway.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 8, 2010)

passing on this one. i just wanted dirty plum, and got it from riveting.

wonder why they did that...have the same item come out in two different launches that are not that far from each other in terms of release date.

things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Not too sure what I wanna get from this collection. Part of me wants to just hold out for To The Beach....part of me needs to have Ever Hip, Dame's Desire and Grey Bough  lol   idk...gotta see them in person to make a final decision.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 8, 2010)

For sure!: Blooming Lovely and Petals and Peacocks.

Maybe: Ever Hip, Dame's Desire, and Bough Grey.


----------



## justseenaface85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ever Hip
Blooming Lovely
India Blue

I was hoping to B2M for one of the lippies...can you B2M for lippies in limited edition packaging? Sorry if that's a silly question...


----------



## misha5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't like the packaging on this collection at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That little bird looks creepy and evil!!

But I want to get *Ever Hip*, *Petals & Peacocks*, *Blooming Lovely*, *Frankly Fresh*, and if the swatches turn out cute then I'll add *Perennial High Style* and *A Different Grove* to my basket. I'm not interested in the e/s, nail polishes or the beauty powders but I might get Dirty Plum in the special packaging since my counter ran out of it in the regular packaging when it came out with Riveting.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justseenaface85* 

 
_Ever Hip
Blooming Lovely
India Blue

I was hoping to B2M for one of the lippies...can you B2M for lippies in limited edition packaging? Sorry if that's a silly question...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm wondering this too. I guess we won't know until we try.  I'm sure that some stores will be strict about it, and some will allow it.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_passing on this one. i just wanted dirty plum, and got it from riveting.

wonder why they did that...have the same item come out in two different launches that are not that far from each other in terms of release date.

things that make you go hmmm..._

 
It seems like a re-ocurring thing with MAC. Remember they repromoted Deep Truth e/s with three collections back to back.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 9, 2010)

*My list thus far:*

Shell Pearl
Petals & Peacocks
Blooming Lovely
Bough Grey


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm debating on passing on this collection but this is my list:

- dirty plum
- shell pearl (maybe?)


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 9, 2010)

The packaging is terrible...like someone else said, its creepy. But I do want Petals and Peacocks lipstick. That's all.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll be passing due to the cheap-looking/childish packaging.  The only item I would've bought was Birds & Berries e/s.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

I actually love the packaging. maybe i'm weird ): haha

anyhowww. i'm gonna get ever hip ls & i am so tempted to get petals & peacocks tooo! ):  might get that too! haha for lg i'm gonna get english accent & frankly fresh & maybe the prim & proper blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't buy too much because spring forecast is coming out on (15th march in australia) i know we are slow ):


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 9, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> I actually love the packaging. maybe i'm weird ): haha
> 
> anyhowww. i'm gonna get ever hip ls & i am so tempted to get petals & peacocks tooo! ): might get that too! haha for lg i'm gonna get english accent & frankly fresh & maybe the prim & proper blush!
> 
> ...


----------



## Regality101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely ladies posting swatches and dupes in the swatches thread, I am cured of wanting anything from this collection.  I don't like the finishes on the e/s.  I wanted "Ever Hip" l/s but "Ravishing" looked just like it but a better finish.  I will pass and keep my money in my pocket.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like blooming lippie is going to go fast! I ordered: Blooming Lovely, Summer Rose BP, Free to Be shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to check them out.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 9, 2010)

I just came back from the MAC store and the MA let me swatch items from this collection, Im assuming because they were doing pre-orders.  Let me just say first *I DID NOT* pre-order anything .  This collection didn't do anything for me.  I *might* pick up birds n berries e/s and MAYBE a different grove l/g however that might be similar to dazzleglass creme Amorous, which I already have. So my list is only two things maybe, OR  I might pass this collection all together !!


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_The packaging is terrible...like someone else said, its creepy. But I do want Petals and Peacocks lipstick. That's all._

 
I agree.  I don't understand the love for the packaging.  It looks gaudy and tacky to me.


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought Birds and Berries e/s and India Blue nail polish. I almost got Blooming Lovely lipstick but its just too similar to my Lavendar Whip.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 10, 2010)

*This is what I ordered:*

Frankly Fresh lipglass
Bough Grey Eye Shadow
Petals + Peacocks lipstick
Blue India Lacquer
Dirty Plum Blush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Medium Makeup Bag


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 10, 2010)

I ordered: 

Blue India
Blooming Lovely
P & P
Frankly Fresh-I think this is going to be a lovely nude peach, expecially if you layer it over a nude  like Hug Me, Jubilee or Honeylove, something like that. 

I want the makeup bag but I am practicing restraint.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2010)

I missed out on Lavender Whip so Blooming Lovely is on the top of my list. I've picked out 2 of the eyeshadows Dame's Desire & Bough Grey but as with every eyeshadow I pick out I need to swatch to be sure. My maybes are Dirty Plum blush and Ever Hip e/s


----------



## aziajs (Mar 10, 2010)

If anything Petal & Peacocks, Dame's Desire, Birds & Berries.


----------



## she (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_I actually love the packaging. maybe i'm weird ): haha_

 
haha, i'm not the biggest fan of the individual designs but i have the medium makeup bag. i'm sure some will say it screams "tacky, tacky, tacky"- but i think mac made tacky kinda cute this time


----------



## VAQTPIE (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I missed out on Lavender Whip so Blooming Lovely is on the top of my list. I've picked out 2 of the eyeshadows Dame's Desire & Bough Grey but as with every eyeshadow I pick out I need to swatch to be sure. My maybes are Dirty Plum blush and Ever Hip e/s_

 

I also missed out on Lavender Whip so I'm looking at Blooming Lovely as well. I'll make my decision on the other products after I swatch everything myself.

Maybes:
Birds & Berries e/s
Petals & Peacocks l/s
English Accents l/g

I don't love the packaging....but I guess it's tolerable.


----------



## she (Mar 10, 2010)

birds & berries is a must have, veluxe pearl fiend. hoping to love frankly fresh. petals and peacocks looks so nice it makes me want to not give it the "too much work" side eye.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 11, 2010)

I am with you n Birds and Berries.  The eyeshdow looks wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 11, 2010)

Went to the MAC counter yesterday and swatched collection. My list has been reduced to Blooming Lovely, P+P Lipstick, and the Blue India nail polish..


----------



## kblkr4lf (Mar 11, 2010)

WOC - if you are looking for a neutral everyday kind of blush, do not sleep on P&P.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried some items from this collection today, and my list decreased tremendously. Before today, I wanted prim & proper blush, blooming lovely, petals & peacock, a different groove & english accents (I already have dirty plum). Now, I only want a different groove l/g and english accents l/g. 

Prim and Proper blush reminds me too much of blushbaby, which I already have. Blooming lovely reminds me more of saint germain than lavender whip..it was a bit chalky looking, so I passed. I passed on peachstock l/s too b/c it made my lips look ashy..reminds me of that lip erase from the dsquared collection. A different groove seems a bit darker than amourous dazzleglass and english accents is a mix between big baby l/g and my favourite pink dazzleglass, so I'll get both. I might get petals & peacocks since it is a bit more blue than pink orchid.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 11, 2010)

I went to the counter today and really wasn't all that impressed. I ended up with birds and berries, perennial high style, and ever hip. I was going to get dirty plum but do I really need it if I have vintage grape? I must say I did like this dirty plum better than the one from riveting it was lighter and a matte. The nail polish was pretty but I can't stand mac polish. The other lipsticks did nothing for me I really wanted the hot pink one but hated the finish. I might go back for english accents but thats about it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually really loved this collection more for the products than the packaging itself (I like the white and flowers, hate the scary birds). I feel that MAC really out did themselves so far by bringing these new collections and awesome products bc lets face it, the ones in the latter half of 2009 weren't all that great, at least to me it wasn't!

I am NC25/30 

I bought:

Birds & Berries
English Accents
Free To Be
Dame's Desire
Ever Hip
Blooming Lovely (not sure if I want to keep this)
Petals & Peacocks
Frankly Fresh
Perennial High Style
Vestral White

I was skeptical about Birds & Berries bc I don't wear much blue but this color is so so gorgeous. My MA sat me down so she could do a look on me and I fell in love. She did Texture in the crease and B&B all over lid with Dazzlelight as a highlight. Its definitely a must! 

Free To Be is so awesome! I have been looking for coral shadows and this blew me away. I can do so many different looks with this!

I missed out on Dame's Desire the first time around bc it was in the Dame Edna palette which I didn't like at all. I am so glad MAC brought it back again individually. I love purples so this was a must for me! 

English Accents is obviously nothing like Cultured. English Accents is seriously like Blooming Lovely on me but in gloss form. I prefer the gloss over the lipstick though. So pretty!

Perennial High Style so not like Sock Hop! lol Very pretty as well, I really want to rock this for the summer with minimal makeup. Its hot and its coral but not too over the top. Its ideal for everyone!

Frankly Fresh, okay so I don't know why I picked this up. Actually I do. Its nude! I miss my 2N l/g so bad and I know its nothing like it but since it goes nude on me with a slight shimmer, I had to have it! Seriously, its super gorgeous!

Ever Hip = coral! The End

Petals & Peacocks OMG GORGEOUS!!!!! It looks a lot like Show Orchid on me though EXCEPT its less purple and no shimmer. Which I love. So much more wearable too. Its a in your face hot pink but a doable pink for everyone.

Blooming Lovely, sigh. I wanted to love it and I kinda do, but kinda don't. I bought it but now I am on the fence about it. I will say this much though, its a lot prettier than Lavender Whip for sure, at least with me. I bought LW before and wore it once and in person, it was OKAY, in pics it was - HORRID. It may be bc of my complexion. So I sold LW hoping BL would do justice. Sadly, it didn't. BL is more pink and wearable than LW IMHO, it just isn't for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vestral White- I picked it up last minute as I was paying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my favorite MA's was wearing it with shorter nails and HOLY CRAP! Its super gorgeous! My God, I fell in love instantly. I know its white and looks like white out lol but I never knew how white could look so pretty on nails. <3 I am a big fan!

Okay so things I swatched but didn't buy...

Prim & Proper - I was really excited about this one from the swatches here but very disappointed when I swatched it on my hand and applied it on my cheeks. So horrible! Texture is grand but it looked like a muddy mess! :\ It looked like I went to the beach, picked up  some wet sand, and slapped it all over my cheeks, thats what it looked like! Its okay though, Bi-Tone made up for it in so many ways! haha

Blue India - I should have bought it since I am Indian.  jk Very pretty, just not something I would wear.

Peachstock - Too orangey looking. Not appealing at all.

I swatched both Dirty Plums from Riveting and this collection but they look the same even the texture is supposedly different. All the MAs at the counter said it has to be a misprint bc they are exactly the same (they swatched it on their hands). I didn't get it though since I have Vintage Grape from SF.

A Different Groove - too dark for my liking. Pass.

Shell Pearl and Summer Rose - not my thing. But SR did catch my eye. Its very pretty. So wearable. But I have enough pink blushes to last me 10 lifetimes. It wasn't necessary. Shell Pearl is nothing special for me.

GMLOL is okay but I have Pen & Pink which is soooo much better and Rosey Outlook from SF is far better. Its a definite pass!

Bough Grey - huge disappointment! I hate the texture/finish. Its not anything special yet something keeps pulling me towards it. 

Overall, awesome collection! I loved my purchases! I think there is something for everyone in this collection as well. Happy shopping everyone! <3


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 11, 2010)

I wasn't gonna get anything, although as with all blues, I was eyeing B&B... but I don't need another blue, LOL. I might bo back and get it though, if it's still hanging around after I move. My budget is mad tight right now. Surprisingly ended up with Give Me Liberty of London... I usually hate light pinks on me,  I think it'll help me with a nice soft neutral eye, based on my in-store swatch.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 11, 2010)

Petals and Peacocks and Blooming Lovely l/s. That's about it for me.

Edit: Coincidentally, Lavender Whip was shipped to my house from GBNF TODAY. So I got to compare colors.

Well...Blooming Lovely is a loss for me I think. Gaga and LW work for me a lot better in comparison, but BL is breaking my heart.


----------



## colorluvv (Mar 11, 2010)

I purchased blooming lovely and petals and peacocks l/s.  I also got birds and berries e/s.  Love them.  Blooming lovely gives a nice, neutral look on my lips when I pair w/plum liner.  It also looks nice w/currant liner on me.  Petals and peacocks is vibrant, but I love it with vino liner.  I am happy with my purchases.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 12, 2010)

The collection is beautiful!  I wasn't sure how the blushes and beauty powders were gonna do on WOC skin, but let me tell you: the blushes and the Shell Pearl Beauty Powder!?!??! AMAZING!!!!!

Today, I wore Prim and Proper with Shell Pearl as a highlight....Good God!

I'm also in love with Ever Hip which I've been rocking for the past few days.  Fun combos:
-no liner w "Light My Fire" (Warm & Cozy)
- Cork ll and clear lipglass
- Spice ll and Richer, Lusher Cremesheen

HTH!


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any nc50 try prim and proper and shell pink?


----------



## mrslovejoy (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I tried some items from this collection today, and my list decreased tremendously. Before today, I wanted prim & proper blush, blooming lovely, petals & peacock, a different groove & english accents (I already have dirty plum). Now, I only want a different groove l/g and english accents l/g. 

Prim and Proper blush reminds me too much of blushbaby, which I already have. Blooming lovely reminds me more of saint germain than lavender whip..it was a bit chalky looking, so I passed. I passed on peachstock l/s too b/c it made my lips look ashy..reminds me of that lip erase from the dsquared collection. A different groove seems a bit darker than amourous dazzleglass and english accents is a mix between big baby l/g and my favourite pink dazzleglass, so I'll get both. I might get petals & peacocks since it is a bit more blue than pink orchid._

 
I forgot to add I'm NC45-50 (need to add this to my siggy), and both beauty powders were a chalky mess on me.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I forgot to add I'm NC45-50 (need to add this to my siggy), and both beauty powders were a chalky mess on me._

 
Edit: Whee! Someone else who knows BL is not cutting it on NC50~I'm not alone!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just want to give up some love for A Different Groove lipglass. It's definitely my favorite in this collection along with Prim and Proper blush.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 12, 2010)

I hauled
Blooming Lovely 
Ever Hip 
English Accents

I'm loving everything I own so far and I'm a 175 in MUFE HD. Im going back to pick up Bough Grey and 2 more lippies. I'm passing on P&P because I have way too many hot pink lipsticks and on B&B because I have Strike A Pose. Later on if I find them at a CCOs or if I find them on a sale then I will consider picking them up.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 12, 2010)

^I've become a hot pink fiend this season! Rationality has gone right out the window, haha!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_^I've become a hot pink fiend this season! Rationality has gone right out the window, haha!_

 
I'm trying to talk myself out of P&P and you're not helping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So tell me how it compares to Show Orchid or Lickable?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I'm trying to talk myself out of P&P and you're not helping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So tell me how it compares to Show Orchid or Lickable?_

 
Well I only have P&P and SO:

They're both blue based so they're WIN.

SO is electric and neon and has the waxy-normal finish amplifieds have.

P&P is SO creamed out and milky. It's 1 or 2 steps down from SO in deep color saturation.

Edit: I'm wearing both on each 1/2 of my lips and saying: "80's barbie, now Barbie, 80's Barbie, now Barbie." Lol


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 13, 2010)

There were quite a few things I was interested in, but after swatching things I realized I can dupe most of them.  Still debating on one thing just to have the packaging, but for the most part my wallet can breathe a sigh of relief.

I did want..
Birds & Berries e/s > Strike A Pose (starflash)
Bough Grey e/s > Copperplate

Ever Hip l/p > Ravishing
Petals & Peacocks l/p > Immodest (mattene)

Perennial High Style l/g > Angel Cream (plushglass)


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 13, 2010)

I must have P&P! Like I need another bright pink lipstick... I feel like I missed out on Gladiola (sp?) so I gotta get this!!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like the packaging - better then the Hello Kitty cagada everyone went insane for. Something about white appeals to me more... anyway.

I picked up Blooming Lovely lipstick and Birds & Berries eyeshadow.

First of all, Blooming should be a pass on most... I don't know how to work this. I really wanted too because I want to rock lavender but not at the expense of looking like a crack head. It's also an exact dupe for NYX Power but more expensive. I have swatches on my blog (link on siggy) on this in an upcoming post. I think the only way to wear this is to gloss it over with some other shade to make it wearable. But to me it defeats the whole purpose of buying Blooming Lovely if I just end up masking it with another shade. Either way, I have my dupe so back it goes.

Birds & Berries - I really don't reach for blues often but this one is so pretty and I can definitely pair it up easily with different eyeshadow colors. I can't wait to play with it. I have most blues from the permanent line and I couldn't find a dupe. It did remind me of Club e/s though, just more blue.

I'mma go back and return the lipstick and maybe pick up Bough Grey (I found it to be very pretty against the skin when swatched) or the blue nail polish.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 13, 2010)

i got 3 lipglasses , perennial high style , english accents and frankly fresh . i want 3 of the lipsticks except peachstock(and petals and peacocks maybe) and 2 eyeshadows , bough grey and birds and berries


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I really like the packaging - better then the Hello Kitty cagada everyone went insane for. Something about white appeals to me more... anyway.

I picked up Blooming Lovely lipstick and Birds & Berries eyeshadow.

First of all, Blooming should be a pass on most... I don't know how to work this. I really wanted too because I want to rock lavender but not at the expense of looking like a crack head. It's also an exact dupe for NYX Power but more expensive. I have swatches on my blog (link on siggy) on this in an upcoming post. I think the only way to wear this is to gloss it over with some other shade to make it wearable. But to me it defeats the whole purpose of buying Blooming Lovely if I just end up masking it with another shade. Either way, I have my dupe so back it goes.

Birds & Berries - I really don't reach for blues often but this one is so pretty and I can definitely pair it up easily with different eyeshadow colors. I can't wait to play with it. I have most blues from the permanent line and I couldn't find a dupe. It did remind me of Club e/s though, just more blue.

I'mma go back and return the lipstick and maybe pick up Bough Grey (I found it to be very pretty against the skin when swatched) or the blue nail polish._

 
omg yes ! i had a feeling Power would be a dupe for blooming lovely , yes i get to have an extra 16.50+tax to eat .


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Mar 13, 2010)

Went to MAC today and I really just wanted to get Shell Powder and a couple of l/s from this collection but I always walk out with more :/

This is what I hauled:

Summer Rose Powder
Ever Hip L/s
Peachstock L/s
Blooming Lovely L/s-I am not sure how I am going to wear this, I just wanted it in my stash because it is so pretty and I don't own a Lavender color l/s from MAC
Prim and Proper Blush

I did not got any e/s since I have tons of palettes already and no l/g for the same reason.

I already got dirty plum from Riveting and I can't believe they were sold out of the only product I wanted the most "Shell Pearl".  I might just call up other counters and hope they have it. LOL


----------



## amynicolaox (Mar 14, 2010)

I HATE the packaging because I've always hated pigeons, but some things were just too nice to pass up (I'm an NC40 for reference) I hauled:

*Ever Hip L/S:* I'm really into coral lips at the moment and this is a welcome addition although I do wish it was an amplified.

*Perennial High Style L/G:* Such a gorgeous color - it`s not the same as sockhop but in the same colour family which is my favorite!

*Peachstock L/S: *This hasn't got a lot of love here but it's actually a great nude lipstick for WOC - I got it as a backup as I don't have a Pro store near me.

*Birds & Berries E/S:* I don't usually wear color on m ylids but this was a VP and is the most gorgeous reflective color, I can't wait to pair it with Texture.

I am debating on going back for...
*Frankly Fresh L/G:* After reading a lot of you saying it'd be good over nudes - I realized itd look great over Peachstock.

*Bough Grey E/S:* I want to love this,and I love the colour, but in reality when I swatched it the texture and payoff wasn't that great IMO.

*Blue India NP:* I love these kind of colours but I might just save the $4 and get a backup of OPI Suzy Loves Feng Shui which I prefer.

What do you guys think -- should I go back and reswatch anything else?


----------



## misha5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amynicolaox* 

 
_*Peachstock L/S: *This hasn't got a lot of love here but it's actually a great nude lipstick for WOC - I got it as a backup as I don't have a Pro store near me._

 
I want to go back and get Peachstock and Petals and Peacock and Prim & Proper. Blooming Lovely just didn't do it for me. I think Peachstock will be a great nude color!! I also picked up Dirty Plum and Shell Pearl. If you use a light hand, Dirty Plum is freakin gorgeous!! I've been wearing it everyday since I bought it!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amynicolaox* 

 
_ 
*Bough Grey E/S:* I want to love this,and I love the colour, but in reality when I swatched it the texture and payoff wasn't that great IMO.

*Blue India NP:* I love these kind of colours but I might just save the $4 and get a backup of OPI Suzy Loves Feng Shui which I prefer.

What do you guys think -- should I go back and reswatch anything else?_

 
Bough Grey is something I was going to skip b/c it didn't swatch well. I bought it anyway and I'm glad I did. The color shows up way better on the eye over a primer. 

I have that OPI color, but it is not the same as Blue India. Both are absolutely gorgeous, but I suggest you get Blue India. When you apply it, you will see the difference.


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't believe Shell pearl sold out so quickly! It was sold out at my nearest counter too.

I picked up dirty plum blush. I was already wearing blush so I didn't get to try it properly but I'm hoping I can make it happen


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 15, 2010)

Alright gotta take back what I said about Blooming Lovely l/s. A fellow Specktralite lent me a tip:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Ok here's Blooming Lovely, horrible angle, but whatever
it's slighty blurry but this is one of the only 29 pics (smh) I took that was closest to IRL color








eek another one, so my brown ladies, just throw a teeeeny bit of pale pink on here, and it's won't look so bad
I also am wearing Bough Grey but u can't see it :/_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_
Oh, and Blooming Lovely looks much better in person! Some random guy  complimented me while I was ordering takeout from the Chinese store_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Dab, Smoosh, Dab, Smoosh? Is that what  you're doing?
I cannot make BL not look Jim Crow dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_That's what I'm doing. I applied one coat  on my bottom lip, pressed my suckers together, did it again with the  top lip. Then I applied that MUFE gloss #9 VERY lightly on the center of  my lips_

 
And today:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Okay you were very right!  I tossed my "give a-f*** what everybody else thinks" out the window and did the the dab and smoosh and topped my lips off with Lavender Wind l/g---for work! I had texture and black liner on my lid. Everything was very simple and sweet, I felt innocent and sexy! Thank you!_


----------



## VAQTPIE (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_I also missed out on Lavender Whip so I'm looking at Blooming Lovely as well. I'll make my decision on the other products after I swatch everything myself.

Maybes:
Birds & Berries e/s
Petals & Peacocks l/s
English Accents l/g

I don't love the packaging....but I guess it's tolerable._

 

I ended up getting BL and B&B.  I was iffy about BL at first, but then  I added Plum l/l and Lavender Wind l/g and I was in love.  I also tried it with no liner and Viva Glam VI SE l/g...I love that look as well.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 15, 2010)

I just went to MAC yesterday and picked up the following from the collection:
- Birds and Berries
- Blooming Lovely 
- Peachstock 
- Ever Hip
- Petals & Peacocks
- English Accents
- Frankly Fresh
- Perennial High Style
- Prim & Proper
- Shell Pearl

I think I'm going to hold back on getting the rest of the eyeshadows. I think If anything, I might also pick Dames Desire and Bough Grey and maybe the Medium Makeup bag.


----------



## amynicolaox (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I want to go back and get Peachstock and Petals and Peacock and Prim & Proper. Blooming Lovely just didn't do it for me. I think Peachstock will be a great nude color!! I also picked up Dirty Plum and Shell Pearl. If you use a light hand, Dirty Plum is freakin gorgeous!! I've been wearing it everyday since I bought it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Blooming Lovely would end up looking Chalky and Ganguro Girlish on me - but I'm definitely going to look at those ones you suggested!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Bough Grey is something I was going to skip b/c it didn't swatch well. I bought it anyway and I'm glad I did. The color shows up way better on the eye over a primer. 

I have that OPI color, but it is not the same as Blue India. Both are absolutely gorgeous, but I suggest you get Blue India. When you apply it, you will see the difference._

 
Okay you have totally enabled me lol and I will be going back for both - thank you <3


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 15, 2010)

English Accents + Up The Amp= HEAVEN!

English Accents reminds me of Viva Glam VI SE gloss without the pearl.  I'm getting another one as a backup- I can't imagine my life without it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 15, 2010)

All I got was B&B e/s because it was a veluxe pearl...

I am glad that I am not the only one that is creeped out by the birds. LOL


----------



## captodometer (Mar 15, 2010)

Where's the love for A Different Groove?  I loved it, but maybe too dark for most peeps?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2010)

Im thinkingof returning BL l/s . . . IMO it reminds me of Viva Gaga  l/s, but with a slight purple color.  When I put them both on I barely noticed a difference....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 16, 2010)

I went back and I got Perennial High Style. I really love this product I may even consider it back up worthy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To put this in perspective I've only backed up 2 times in my entire MAC addiction. Feline and Boybait.


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 16, 2010)

I am very underwhelmed by this collection.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Where's the love for A Different Groove?  I loved it, but maybe too dark for most peeps?_

 
I've given A Different Groove plenty of love! I guess we are the only ones.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 17, 2010)

I ordered a different groove because of your picture Shontay. It looked so pretty on you I thought I would give it a try. Off topic but have you swatched any of your new Chanel lippies? Dying to buy more of them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, lovely. I hope you love ADG b/c it's one of my favorite lipglasses. 

No, I haven't swatched the Chanel lippies. I tried a couple of weeks ago, but the pics didn't work out. Plus, I'm not keeping them b/c I can't deal with the scent. They are lovely, though. My personal favorite is Cambon.


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I went back and I got Perennial High Style. I really love this product I may even consider it back up worthy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To put this in perspective I've only backed up 2 times in my entire MAC addiction. Feline and Boybait._

 
I do agree its a very nice color.  I have not bought it yet but when I tried it on I was quite pleased.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 18, 2010)

what does prim and proper look like on nw45 ?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 18, 2010)

Prim and Proper is very natural for a basic face (blot powder, eyeliner, mascara, and conditioned lips/matte finish neutral.  Also today, I used it fade out my vibrant grape ombre.  Beautiful, so yes I went back to MAC and purchased Dirty Plum.  
I got all of the eyeshadows except the really light pink one.
Bough Grey goes on easier with the 239 or 217 brush and really stands out over Bare Study pp.  NW45 Studio Tech/#178 MUFe


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 18, 2010)

I forgot about Peachstock which I toned down with Chestnut liner.  Anyone with suggestions, thank you!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2010)

i bought dirty plum when it came out with riveting and love it I have worn it almost every single day since. are there any good dupes for it? if not is it back up worthy? i never buy back ups.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_i bought dirty plum when it came out with riveting and love it I have worn it almost every single day since. are there any good dupes for it? if not is it back up worthy? i never buy back ups._

 
I believe that Dirty Plum is permanent in the Pro line, so you don't really need to buy a back up.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 20, 2010)

I finally got my hands on ever hip and I am so excited! I am wearing it in this pic with Kumquat Lipglass....I am an NC 45-NC50 for reference.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethystkisses* 

 
_I am very underwhelmed by this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agreed.  The only thing I got was Bough Grey.


----------



## bad girl glam (Mar 21, 2010)

I only bought Birds and Berries.  nothing else really jumped at me.


----------



## iadorepretty (Mar 21, 2010)

i think i've OD'd on MAC Collections. after Spring Forecast i just wasn't that excited about MAC Collections. it seems there is a new collection every other week...it's exhausting.

i have had the opportunity to check out Liberty of London and i can honestly say i wasn't WOW'd by anything. i may go back and get Birds & Berries, that's the only color i was even remotely impressed with


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I believe that Dirty Plum is permanent in the Pro line, so you don't really need to buy a back up._

 
Its not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its been d/c'd.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

I will be NC 30 in summer again and hope Dirty Plum will be a great blush for the summer time.


----------



## mufey (Mar 21, 2010)

So what's the final opinion on the Prim and Proper blush for girls around MAC NC40/42? I was looking for a nice peachy/tan blush with minimal or no shimmer. I have Peaches and Sunbasque but they had too much pink/red in them


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 23, 2010)

I think that this collection has restarted my MAC addiction; as I love the collection so much that I am imagining a brush set to go with it.  Would have been awesome!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

I love all the things i got from this collection! I have either not used or used these items only ONCE (i just got my package yesterday!)

I have Prim and Proper blush & i love it! It is not too pink or red! It is abit shimmery but not OVERLY shimmery! So i like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's gonna be my next fav natural blush!

I've also got shell pearl which is just gorgeous! I have not used it yet though, just got all my stuff yesterday! I might use it all over my face because it's not really pigmented!

Ever hip is quite nice but i'm a lustre girl & i think i might start loving cremesheen too!! Petals & peacocks is GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it! It is buildable, so it can be worn quite sheer or really strong! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frankly fresh is probably my favorite out of everything! I like that this collection lipglasses are really creamy! I used everhip L/s with frankly fresh today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




English accent is pretty too, but i've only swatched it & have not tried it on my lips!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_So what's the final opinion on the Prim and Proper blush for girls around MAC NC40/42? I was looking for a nice peachy/tan blush with minimal or no shimmer. I have Peaches and Sunbasque but they had too much pink/red in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My final verdict is that I think it's the prettiest thing that I EVER put on my face......EVER!


----------



## kblkr4lf (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_My final verdict is that I think it's the prettiest thing that I EVER put on my face......EVER!_

 









(NC44)


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2010)

One of the things I picked up from this collection is Bough Grey e/s. I was a bit worried because I heard it was really sheer and I ordered it without trying it but it's actually really, really pretty! It looks great on the lid with a dark brown colour in the crease and black liner. Very cool every day look


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 

 
_I think that this collection has restarted my MAC addiction; as I love the collection so much that I am imagining a brush set to go with it. Would have been awesome!_

 
yay! what did you pick up from the collection?


----------



## Sweexy985 (Mar 28, 2010)

For some reason I really want Peachstock and Frankly Fresh, as well as Birds and Berries. 

Goodness knows I don't need another blue e/s but it's just so purrty. 

And I don't mind the packaging. Gets me in the mood for spring!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_what does prim and proper look like on nw45 ?_

 
I'm NW45 and when I tried this blush on, I could not even see it on my face.  And that was after using a very heavy hand.  It's going back.


----------



## she (Apr 3, 2010)

just picked up peachstock and i love it- will be excited to find a dupe for it from the perm line.


----------



## oyindamola87 (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe peachstock is a pro item...


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oyindamola87* 

 
_I believe peachstock is a pro item..._

 
Yep, it is.

My swatches are over on the GMLOL swatch thread (NC50).


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

The blushes and lippies are the only ones that got my attention. I only bought Prim & Proper, I've bought Dirty Plum from Riveting collection. I wanted Petals & Peacocks but it looks quite similar to Show Orchid for me. I was thinking of Blooming Lovely but I didn't get it. Maybe I should go back to MAC again today before they're all sold out!


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 6, 2010)

I am NC42 and Blooming lovely is just gorgeous. Though I think that anyone over NC30 should use a liner with it so that it transitions nicely from the lip to the face if you know what I mean! I recommend trying to use Plum liner then applying BL and then blend the line into the lipstick with your finger or  lip brush. You can then re-apply more BL if you want more colour.


----------



## Boasorte (Apr 7, 2010)

Dirty Plum- anyone (mainly NW45s) buy it? How does it look on ya?


----------



## Film_Noir (Apr 8, 2010)

I was talked into getting the lipglass in A Different Groove.  Its pretty, I doubt I will wear it much since I rarely wear a dark lip.


----------



## Missjailor (Apr 8, 2010)

Only got Blue India nailpolish. Did not want anything else apart from Petals and Peacock, the bright pink lipstick but when I swatched it at the counter, it was a no no for me...


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Dirty Plum- anyone (mainly NW45s) buy it? How does it look on ya?_

 

I bought Dirty Plum months ago.  I am NW45/47 and I LOVE LOVE it.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## oyindamola87 (Apr 11, 2010)

ever hip with PHS l/g is soooo pretty! Was thinking of getting a back-up but talked myself out of it...its not that serious


----------



## malvales (Apr 11, 2010)

Oooh Prim and Proper just look right on my face!!! It is the most natural and prettiest blush i've ever found. I am NC 42/43 and this blush gives me right amount of color without appearing i am wearing makeup. This one is satin finish too and not shimmery. Perfect for everyday use. It is worth getting!

I am wondering how Shell Pearl look for NC 42-45? Is it suitable to put it all over your face of just on cheek bone?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_So what's the final opinion on the Prim and Proper blush for girls around MAC NC40/42?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_Oooh Prim and Proper just look right on my face!!! It is the most natural and prettiest blush i've ever found. I am NC 42/43 and this blush gives me right amount of color without appearing i am wearing makeup. This one is satin finish too and not shimmery. Perfect for everyday use. It is worth getting!

I am wondering how Shell Pearl look for NC 42-45? Is it suitable to put it all over your face of just on cheek bone?_

 
I'm NC45 & use Shell Pearl with a light hand all over my face, you won't look like a glitter ball despite the tiny shimmers but it gives a glow which i really like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is also possible to use it just as a highlight!


----------



## she (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ agreed, shell pearl can be an excellent highlighter choice.


----------



## malvales (Apr 12, 2010)

How about Summer Rose on NC 42-45?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_How about Summer Rose on NC 42-45?_

 
HAHA i don't have it but i just went to my MAC counter today (it was just released in Aus today & my MA called me!) She tried it on me & i loved it! I actually like it more then Shell pearl, but it might just be me. For shell pearl i feel like you can't see the colour, but summer rose shows on my cheeks & it's so pretty! I want it!!!! BUT i controlled myself.HAHA


----------



## malvales (Apr 13, 2010)

I just used Shell Pearl as powder. I applied it all over my face. It doesn't show any color on my NC42 skin but it does show subtle glow. Lovely!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Apr 15, 2010)

I wanted both of these but was unsure.  I am NC50/NW45.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I just used Shell Pearl as powder. I applied it all over my face. It doesn't show any color on my NC42 skin but it does show subtle glow. Lovely!_

 

YAYS that you like it! I like it too!


----------



## malvales (Apr 15, 2010)

I use it everyday now even when i am at home


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 21, 2010)

Think I'll pass on this collection. Couldn't find a color that worked for me.


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did anyone in the NW45-NW50 range purchase Ever Hip? I'm on a quest for a coral lipstick and am just keeping my options open.


----------



## Nelly711 (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ I purchased Ever Hip and it doesn't look coral on me. It comes off as a light pink. I say skip it if a coral lipstick is what you are looking for.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 22, 2010)

i am scared to even try em afraid it might not look good on me  =/


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm NC45 & i like it don't love it & def not coral!


----------

